# Attain IVF - Anybody participated in this program?



## Elphabaa77

Hello,

I am looking to find a lady or ladies who have gone to a clinic that offers the Attain program for IVF. I have done some research and found answers for some of my questions, but would much rather talk to somebody who has participated in this program as a patient. 

I currently see two different types of Attain programs offered at my clinic. One is the Attain IVF Refund program in which you get 70% of your money back if you do not get pregnant in 6 cycles. (My RE just informed me that my clinic is one of the few clinics Attain has approved for 100% refunds, so apparently refund amount can vary on this program.) There are actual restrictions and such to qualify for this program. I think I found a website with the list of restrictions, but if any of you ladies know from experience that would be helpful as well. I have read BMI must be under 37, if you were a smoker you have to be smoke free for at least 3 months, treatments have to be completed by your 38th birthday or you have to use donor eggs, and there were some other restrictions that had to do with recurrent miscarriage and other conditions. I can't remember if they had a restriction for male factor infertility or not, so if any of you know about this I would love to know!

Then they have the Attain IVF Multi-Cycle program which does not offer any refund, but there is no restrictions. Anybody can do this program and it just covers 4 cycles.

A couple of things I have read about the program, but need confirmation on:
* Medication is NOT included in the cost, and since Springstone Financing will only issue one check/loan to the clinic for the procedures, you will either need a second loan somewhere else or have cash for all of your meds.
* I need to confirm this one, so if any of you ladies know and can share with me, I would appreciate it! I read on a forum somewhere that if you get pregnant the first cycle, you still owe the complete amount. So if you do the 'refund' program which is estimated at around $24,000 AND you are lucky enough to get pregnant the first time... you still pay $24,000. What I want to check on is if this 'holds' for when you are ready to try for a second child?
* I also would like to know if I get pregnant, but it does not result in a live birth... if that voids me from the refund as well on the 'refund' program after 6 cycles.

They said that 75% of their Attain IVF Refund Program participants take a live baby home with them. Those are pretty good odds if that is true. There were no stats for just the multi-cycle program.

IVF/ICSI more than likely (unless there is some miracle with hubby's sperm) going to be our next step. So I am just trying to figure out if the Attain program is 'too good to be true' and see what experiences other ladies have had with it.

Those that have participated, which program did you do? Did you get pregnant while participating in the program? If so, how many months did it take? The website indicates that it will take most women 3 cycles.

Any information you ladies could provide would be VERY much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## ariel01

Hi Elphaba!

As you know I'm very interested to hear more about the Attain program as well, especially from ladies who have gone through it.

If it helps, I did get some info on the qualifying factors for their refund programs.

* Patients to complete the program by your 38th birthday (using your own oocytes). If enrollment is offered at 37, you have one year to complete the program.
* If using donor oocytes, you must complete the program prior to 51st birthday
* IVF must be medically indicated
* BMI under 37
* Nicotine free for at least 3 months
* Day 3 FSH less than 10
* Day 3 E2 less than 75
* Highest FSH less than 10
* HSG, Saline sono, 3D u/s or hysteroscopy report: normal cavity, normal shaped uterus, no hydrosalpinges, both ovaries present
* SA: normal count, motility and morphology (unless doing ICSI)
* Spontaneous abortions (SABs): patients with less than/equal to 2 SABs will be considered if a probable cause of miscarriage has been determined and a treatment plan is available for review

The financial consultant at our clinic that offers Attain confirmed meds are not covered under the Attain program. Also confirmed that you pay the "base" program fee no matter if you are successful on the first try or the 3rd, 4th, etc. You do have to alternate fresh cycle, frozen cycle, fresh, frozen. If you don't have eggs frozen from the fresh cycle, you forfeit the FET cycle.

I don't know more about how the refund policy works, she suggested we call Attain directly.

Again, interested to hear what others know or have experienced!


----------



## ariel01

Another thing, Elphaba, since we're both looking at ICSI.

We got a quote on the Attain refund programs with IVF/ICSI.

*2+2 *- 2 IVF/ICSI cycles, 2 FET and up to 50% refund if you don't take home a baby: $19,800 program fee

*3+3 *- 3 IVF/ICSI cycles, 3 FET and up to 70% refund if you don't take home a baby: $25,250 program fee

I want to know what the "up to" 50% or 70% refund really means. Was going to call Attain, but they're only open 9am-5pm eastern time. :growlmad:


----------



## JessicaG121

I spoke to my dr about this program, since his clinic is on the list. He recommended this: do all of the tests first. Blood, SA, HSG, anything else they want. Then if your doc is worth his salt, he can give you an honest assessment of how long/how many cycles and rough probability of success. Some ladies have a much higher chance of success - maybe just a blocked tube. From there, you can make a much more informed decision. My doctor offers 1 IVF cycle with unlimited FET with whatever is left until you get a baby for $13,500. That is only the IVF and doesn't include meds or fertility tests. 

He does a crazy amount of tests before starting. But, he's upfront about costs. The patient liaison gave us a checklist/price sheet and tips to save money. I did everything possible through my Gyn, as he is (complete coincidence) one of the OBs that the FE refers to. He did all of my blood work and some of he other labs without having to code them as infertility. The cash price of these tests was over 5K. My out of pocket was about $180. I still have to do my day 3 tests (again, through my Gyn) and the shg, which I will have to pay for ($700). But then, I'll get my options. I'll know if the 1cycle should be enough.


----------



## Elphabaa77

Thanks for the input ladies.

Ariel - You definitely found out a LOT more information than I could find in all of my internet searches! Good stuff to know! Figures they would charge more for the program if you have male factor and have to use ICSI. There is SO much to consider with how expensive the programs are! Especially since having no embryos to freeze for FET is a definitely possibility. I know they will only freeze ones that they deem 'good.' So theoretically, you could be paying dang near $26,000 and really only get 3 cycles if you never end up with embryos to freeze. It's such a gamble... and I am not a very lucky gambler. I would be the one to end up with a $26,000 bill and no baby. 

My RE said that my clinic is one of just a handful of clinics in the US that Attain offers up to a 100% refund if you don't take home a baby... but I wonder how that would scale to us with the male factor issue and having to use ICSI. Seems like a whole other set of rules apply. I am guessing I had better not get my hopes up about qualifying for the refund program and better just bank that it will be the multi-cycle program. 

The 4 cycle (2 fresh, 2 frozen cycles) is the multi-cycle that anybody can qualify for. There is no refund for this program. The refund program is the 6 cycle (3 fresh, 3 frozen cycles) and you have to meet all the qualifications you listed above. So definitely much harder to get approved for, but they want to boast a '75% will take home a baby' success rate and they wouldn't have that success rate if they let anybody do this program. They say 80% of women will qualify for the refund, but that seems unlikely.

Also, the unlimited donor eggs... that HAS to be deceptive too. I have read it costs quite a bit of money for donor eggs. Surely that would be an 'added fee' just like the meds.

I guess I better just keep hoping that the FertilAid supplements work for hubby and we can 'confidently' proceed with IUI. I just don't see how IVF will be possible... unless there was anyway my RE could make us feel confident it would work. I have read of so many women who don't produce enough good eggs to freeze. It would really blow to be one of those women and therefore paying almost $26,000 for only 3 cycles. Who wants to be in debt THAT much money and have no beautiful baby to show for it? That just adds salt to the wound. :nope:


----------



## Ceilani

Elphabaa - I know this post is a little older, but just wanted to tell you that since he started taking FertileAid, my DH's post-wash count went from 40-50 mill with low motility to 190-200 mill with 92% motility. Anecdotal, I know, but even DH was surprised. He said he was just humoring me when I asked him to start taking the pills, but now he takes them faithfully, lol.

I have an appointment with my RE next week to discuss Attain options...all of the info here is great, and will lead me to very productive questions. I'll update if I hear anything new to add!


----------



## BronteForever

I know this is a super old thread but did any of you end up using the attain program? And have more insight to offer.


----------

